# HP or Alienware or Dell XPS?



## Ramileous (Oct 21, 2007)

I am trying to decide what computer system i should buy for mainly gaming as well as photo editing and just general computer home usage. I am stuck between an HP model and an Alienware model. (i did not include the dvd drive or other little things they both have) (best specs in bold)

HP has the following specs d4995t
*$2700*
Processor: Intel 3.0mhz Duo E6850
Ram: 4gb 800mhz sdram
Power source: 400watt
Harddrive: *800gb* SATA 7200rpm
Vid card: 640MB NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
vista ultimate *64bit*
24inch monitor

Alienware specs area 51, 7500
$3700
Processor: same
Ram: same
Harddrive: 160gb *10,000rpm *SATA
Power source: *750watt*
vid card: *NVIDIA 8800 GTX single card*
vista ultimage 32bit
24 inch monitor
liquid cooling

On paper it looks like the HP is just as good as the Alienware except for the power unit. I am worried that the HP is under powered and will burn up my high performance parts. What do you all think? Will i get a lot more performance and survivability from the alienware for having liquid cooling and paying more money?
Also i have seen the Dell XPS but it is expensive like the alienware and i like alienware better.

Just looking for thoughts on this


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I guess you could upgrade the power supply in the HP and still come out cheaper than the Alienware.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I guess the hp is better if you change the power supply. but thats extremely expensive for both of those. I couldnt imagine paying 3,700$ on a pc with only 160gb of memory. I would suggest you shop arround alot more, because those pcs are not worth that much. You can build a system better than both of those for much cheaper.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I also suggest a custom-built system. Cheaper and superior.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> I also suggest a custom-built system. Cheaper and superior.



i second that build it yourself machines are alot better.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I also agree that a custom will give you more bang for your buck, but to answer your question.
Alienware uses better components than HP and Dell. (Atleast they use to) 
So my ranking would be:
Alienware
HP
Dell

BTW, judging by the rigs you are looking at, I have to assume you're a gamer. If so, I would not recommend a 64bit OS, and if you're not running a 64bit OS then 4gb of RAM is overkill because 32bit OSs cannot address 4gb of RAM.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

=/ the problem is delll bought alienware.....


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok here we go way better http://www.abs.com/app/config.asp?mono=1976


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> =/ the problem is delll bought alienware.....


This is true, but Alienware alledgedly is still building thier own systems to thier own specs, and not using any Dell components. They do however offer Dell periphs, on thier website. You never know, and that's why I said "Atleast they use to".

As for ABS, they are the company that brings us all those fine Rosewill products. I just can't trust a company that would be involved in selling such low quality parts. lthumbsd


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

At least the bad part is not mandatory.....
Anyway alienwares computers always had problems, my friend bought a 3k system about a year ago and has been upgrading the parts over the year (i have the gpu) and the last few parts died (hard drives)


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

mattlock said:


> I also agree that a custom will give you more bang for your buck, but to answer your question.
> Alienware uses better components than HP and Dell. (Atleast they use to)
> So my ranking would be:
> Alienware
> ...


From an architectural stand point, YES 32 bit OS's can support up to 4GB of memory, however 32 bit xp can only support 3gb for some strange reason


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

mattlock said:


> This is true, but Alienware alledgedly is still building thier own systems to thier own specs, and not using any Dell components. They do however offer Dell periphs, on thier website. You never know, and that's why I said "Atleast they use to".
> 
> As for ABS, they are the company that brings us all those fine Rosewill products. I just can't trust a company that would be involved in selling such low quality parts. lthumbsd


Are you insinuating that dell parts are any better than rosewill? I think not.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Ericwaycotx said:


> From an architectural stand point, YES 32 bit OS's can support up to 4GB of memory, however 32 bit xp can only support 3gb for some strange reason


That's what I said. Part of the RAM is reserved for system resources. The more hardware add ons your system has the more RAM it will take. On the average sytem the RAM available to Windows is about 3.2gbs, but it can be between 2.5gbs and 3.5gbs roughly.



Ericwaycotx said:


> Are you insinuating that dell parts are any better than rosewill? I think not.


No I was merely pointing out that Rosewill is the house brand of ABS, which makes ABS a questionable company. Since you brought it up, Dell is way better than Rosewill.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

- "Since you brought it up, Dell is way better than Rosewill."

Hehe.. I guess we'll have to disagree on that then. You obviously don't work for a company that implements Dell products. I do, and I see it's crappiness every single day. I can't tell you the countless times we've received hundreds of new dell 240/270's with bad psu/mb, and it was an entire defective batch, not just a few. Of course they warrantied it and replaced the defective parts, but it still comes to show how bottom line their parts are.

Ive used Rosewill stuff for quite a few years now. No, they don't make high quality computing hardware (which you should not expect for the price), but it's still miles better than Dell.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes we'll have to agree to disagree. I know Dell PCs are garbage (good monitors though), but that just shows what a low opinion I have of Rosewill products. 

The only thing worth taking a chance on is thier PC cases. Nothing there to fry.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

Ah, are you specifically speaking about rosewil power supplies? They are trash.... But they make decent budget cases, case/cpu fans and other accessories


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Dell = crap all around.

Rosewill = crap PSUs but good cases/fans/etc.


----------



## Ramileous (Oct 21, 2007)

I went with Alienware guys. I initially went with AMD processor but quickly changed my order to Intel processor when i read more about how hot the AMDs run compared to intels. 

Well, alienware screwed up the order change LOL, been two weeks and they still haven't starting building it :4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

And this shall be a sign unto you.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

did you buy a 3,700$ alienware?

hmm i just noticed you only live like 20 min away from me lol


----------



## Ramileous (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes i bought a 3100 dollar alienware, i thought hell with it might as well treat myself this christmas. I will get it next week and let you all know if everything goes well. 

Dell is not doing so hot lately, they fixed the vid card on my laptop but must have forgot to hook up fans because it is overheating i think. and i dont hear the familiar loud fans running like they did for the past 3 years.

Oh and i decided to buy a 24in monitor seperately because i am not sure which one to go with yet. So tack on another $500 to that computer system


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

so what did you ultimately get for 3 thousand some dollors? cuz if i spent 3 grand on a pc it better have 2 tb hdd space , 8 gigs of ram, and four 3870's under the hood. i wouldnt expect anything less for 3 grand


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Forget 3870's, I'd get get quad 8800GT's in there. I'd still have $2000 left for the rest of the system.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

but really tho 3 grand. it better have both lol


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ha, true! I remember during my days at Worst Buy when a customer would buy an Alienware they always got screwed.

"The *********** little **** won't play games for more than 20 minutes!"

"It sounds like being in a jet engine test facility."

"When will it arrive? I ordered it 2 months ago."

"What I got and what I ordered are two very different things. That's bad for you."


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

meh i realized a while ago alienware overprices!! The hp looks very nice tho. however, i strongly recommend custom built... if u cant build your own try what "1 g0t 0wn3d" said or even www.cyberpowerpc.com. If not go with the hp. The $1000 difference between the two definitely is not worth it.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Build your own. Its not that hard, and you get what you want and not what you don't want.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Please keep in mind that this is noob friendly forum. Where all question and opinions are welcome and anwsers are expected to be provided in a friendly and respectful manner. 

Every reply in this thread recommended a custom build and the OP opted to buy a boxed PC. So obviously he was uncomfortable with a DIY build. That does not make him an idiot. It simply makes him unskilled in the area of PC building with no apparent desire to learn the skill.:wink:


----------



## Ramileous (Oct 21, 2007)

I thank everyone who has posted respectful advise on this thread. I am not in a position to build my own computer, I am simply a consumer looking for a product that best fits my needs. For those individuals who opted to post rude comments or condescending advise, thankfully the forum gives an option to report such childish behavior. Thanks again and merry christmas, I will be enjoying my new computer now.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

How do you like it? Does it meet or exceed your expectations?


----------



## Ramileous (Oct 21, 2007)

Exceeds my expectations (so far) I absolutely love this machine and Alienware has been very supportive. It runs like a dream, only had one problem with a file (chalk it up to Vista) fixed right away. 

My only gripe is they sold me 4gb ram when i got Vista Ultimate 32bit, but now i am finding out it only uses 3gb ram. No big deal though because i will likely upgrade my OS down the road. Learning as i go 

For those with the money to burn, I highly recommend alienware now.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm really glad to hear you're happy with your new system.

Merry Christmas!


----------

